# IE won't let me open mail



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

I had to use my recovery cds a few weeks ago and have had trouble with the box -IE can't open site,etc, action aborted. This am is the worst, no way to get to my yahoo mail. I am tired of the carp.

I have basic Vista, on dial-up. Can anyone recommend which browser might be better for me? I HAVE to get in my mail and refuse to go the library to do it. TIA


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

You may want to give Firefox a try. I have tried it a couple of times. It is ok but nothing special in my book. Should open your mail though. One of your real problems is that you have vista. Terrible browser in my opinion

Not sure what you have for a computer, but you should have an on board computer recovery system. If so, you simply look on the calender for a highlighted date from BEFORE you had the problem and click on it. Can take a few minutes, but that will generally put your computer back to exactly the way it was just prior to haveing the problem in the first place. Don't like the recovery disc's at all.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Came with basic vista os and IE already on it. Have never had a problem until I had to do the recovery. Will try the restore point first. Thanks.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

It's a known issue that yahoo programmers should have fixed a long time ago. Some idiot probably added a javascript snippet recently which created the problem. However, IE 8 includes a patch that's supposed to take care of that. I suggest that you either upgrade to IE 8 or use Firefox.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

have you run Malwarebytes yet? You may have picked something up.

Do you have any new toolbars you are not used to seeing?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> have you run Malwarebytes yet? You may have picked something up.
> 
> Do you have any new toolbars you are not used to seeing?


Like I said, it's a known issue caused by a programming error. Specifically, IE7 and earlier may require the "defer" parameter to be set when calling certain javascript subroutines. To be on the safe side, programmers should always code the javascript command to look like this:

<script defer="defer" type="text/javascript" src="src goes here">
code goes here
</script>

Not like this:

<script type="text/javascript" src="src goes here">
code goes here
</script>

Without the _defer="defer"_ parameter you may see the error with IE7. Of course the user can't change the code, since that has to be done by Yahoo. The only thing the user can do is use a browser that can handle the command without the defer parameter.


----------

